# Venison backstrap w/ Cabernet mushroom sauce



## bgaviator (May 21, 2018)

Marinated in Allegro Hickory marinade, which was good cause it gave the meat a slight smoke taste even though I was searing on high heat on the Kamado. Made a Cabernet mushroom wine sauce by first sautéing mushrooms and shallots in some oil and butter. Put in a cup of Cabernet and reduced to a little less than half. Then put in low sodium beef stock and reduced again. Finished with some salted butter. Seared the backstrap until an IT of 130. Fantastic pairing!


----------



## 73saint (May 21, 2018)

That looks fantastic!  One of my favorite combos is med rare venison with mushrooms and red wine. That trio is a fantastic combination.


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2018)

Wow.  That looks great.


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2018)

Awesome post. Perfectly cooked. Like! B


----------



## myownidaho (May 21, 2018)

You just cooked a meal that I would pay a handsome price to eat in a restaurant.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2018)

WOW!
That looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## bgaviator (May 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate it!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 22, 2018)

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2018)

Excellent !!:)
Perfectly Done!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (May 29, 2018)

BGA, Cooked to perfection !! like


----------

